# Jola's Here.



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Well here she is, Stunning little girl and has fitted in so well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures,, shes gorgeous,,,i like your other dogs to,,,,


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

What lovely looking dogs and a cute little puppy


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

They are all great looking dogs  Sweet puppy.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

she's a real beauty.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous how is she bred??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics shes a really gorgeous girl, very cute, all your dogs are lovely


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> She is gorgeous how is she bred??


What do you mean, i dont understand you question


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dad 2 a welshie said:


> What do you mean, i dont understand you question


Who are her mum and dad? Looks like you will have some fun with her when she is old enough to show.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

very cute....


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those two playing together is adorable!


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous pics..........


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely pup and the others as well


----------

